# New Photoblog, Would love some C&C



## thefool (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm just getting back into photography after taking a few classes at my college to spark the fire again, which now I believe won't go out.  Its just a simple photoblog I made, I did the header in CS4 from a picture of a glass paper weight at my parents house.  The rest of the photos I took with my D70 which broke at the end of the semester and I've now moved onto a Canon T2i.  any criticism on my blog/photos would be awesome.  Anything I can add to the blog to make it better, I plan on updating it regularly.

micahedmondphoto.blogspot.com


----------



## Krissy (Jan 7, 2011)

Glad to hear you're jumping back into photography! 

Your blog is off to a great start, and I enjoyed scrolling through the photos you've posted. I have two suggestions that I think would help make the blog better.

The first has to do with the header. It's a great idea, but it's a bit hard to read. If you wanted to keep it the way it is, I'd suggest adding a white outline to the text so that letters (like the 'e' in edmond') are easier to read.

The second suggestion is to change the font you're using for the sidebar. It's a fun font, but it feels a bit out of place on your blog. I think it contrasts a bit too much with the header and font you're using in your blog posts.

Otherwise, you're off to a great start! Can't wait to see more of your photos!


----------



## thefool (Jan 10, 2011)

Krissy said:


> Glad to hear you're jumping back into photography!
> 
> Your blog is off to a great start, and I enjoyed scrolling through the photos you've posted. I have two suggestions that I think would help make the blog better.
> 
> ...



hey thanks for the feedback, its funny i was thinking the same thing about the header,  Ill give it a try and see how it comes out!


----------



## Gruen Photo 7 Design (Feb 3, 2011)

bump on the header criticism
keep shooting!


----------

